# Netflix tops Apple in online video sales



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Netflix tops Apple in online video sales



> Apple is used to life on top of the heap, thanks to the iPhone and iPad. But Netflix has officially unseated Apple in one major field: online video.​


 More at http://money.cnn.com/2012/06/01/technology/netflix-online-video-revenue/index.htm


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> "As a result of that shift to subscriptions, Netflix notched 44% of online movie revenue in the U.S. last year, up from just 0.4% in 2010."


That is huge.


----------

